# Lip liner for "Dubonnet" l/s



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 23, 2008)

I absolutely adore "Dubonnet" l/s... so I'm looking for a perfect lip liner...
MAC mua suggested burgundy lip pencil or portside cremestick liner..
What do you think? (you don't have to choose btwn the two, you can suggest anything you use or think is the best)
Thanks!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 23, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## kimmy (Apr 23, 2008)

i really like red enriched c/l.


----------



## jilliandanica (Apr 24, 2008)

when I use Dubonnet I line with mahogany lip pencil and fill with brick.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 24, 2008)

*Quartz or Beet would soften it with pinkish undertones to match ur lips a lil better. 

Burgundy would be more of an itense look I think.*


----------

